# Two U.S. Soldiers From Wikileaks Collateral Murder Video Apologize In Open Letter



## Reasoning (Apr 17, 2010)

_*AN OPEN LETTER OF RECONCILIATION & RESPONSIBILITY TO THE IRAQI PEOPLE*

    From Current and Former Members of the U.S. Military

    Peace be with you.

    To all of those who were injured or lost loved ones during the July 2007 Baghdad shootings depicted in the Collateral Murder Wikileaks video:

    We write to you, your family, and your community with awareness that our words and actions can never restore your losses.

    We are both soldiers who occupied your neighborhood for 14 months. Ethan McCord pulled your daughter and son from the van, and when doing so, saw the faces of his own children back home. Josh Stieber was in the same company but was not there that day, though he contributed to the your pain, and the pain of your community on many other occasions.

    There is no bringing back all that was lost. What we seek is to learn from our mistakes and do everything we can to tell others of our experiences and how the people of the United States need to realize what have done and are doing to you and the people of your country. We humbly ask you what we can do to begin to repair the damage we caused.

    We have been speaking to whoever will listen, telling them that what was shown in the Wikileaks video only begins to depict the suffering we have created. From our own experiences, and the experiences of other veterans we have talked to, we know that the acts depicted in this video are everyday occurrences of this war: this is the nature of how U.S.-led wars are carried out in this region.

    We acknowledge our part in the deaths and injuries of your loved ones as we tell Americans what we were trained to do and carried out in the name of god and country. The soldier in video said that your husband shouldnt have brought your children to battle, but we are acknowledging our responsibility for bringing the battle to your neighborhood, and to your family. We did unto you what we would not want done to us.

    More and more Americans are taking responsibility for what was done in our name. Though we have acted with cold hearts far too many times, we have not forgotten our actions towards you. Our heavy hearts still hold hope that we can restore inside our country the acknowledgment of your humanity, that we were taught to deny.

    Our government may ignore you, concerned more with its public image. It has also ignored many veterans who have returned physically injured or mentally troubled by what they saw and did in your country. But the time is long overdue that we say that the value of our nations leaders no longer represent us. Our secretary of defense may say the U.S. wont lose its reputation over this, but we stand and say that our reputations importance pales in comparison to our common humanity.

    With such pain, friendship might be too much to ask. Please accept our apology, our sorrow, our care, and our dedication to change from the inside out. We are doing what we can to speak out against the wars and military policies responsible for what happened to you and your loved ones. Our hearts are open to hearing how we can take any steps to support you through the pain that we have caused.

    Solemnly and Sincerely,
    Josh Stieber, former specialist, U.S. Army
    Ethan McCord, former specialist, U.S. Army _


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

Post a link....and not some Ron Paul whacko bullshit either.


----------



## Reasoning (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Post a link.



The forum won't let me because I don't have enough posts...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

post the tag line I'll cut and paste it.


----------



## Reasoning (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> post the tag line I'll cut and paste it.



Sent you a PM


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry...an anti-war website lacks credibility...there is nothing in the MSM, Armed Forces Times and one of the signatories of that letter wasn't even at the scene of the incident.  This is just another scam to get some publicity for the anti-war movement.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 17, 2010)

These guys are not the men from the video:

Adopt Resistance: Iraq Veteran, Josh Steiber, walks and bikes across the country listening, learning and sharing his evolvement with all who will listen.


----------



## blu (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Post a link....and not some *Ron Paul whacko bullshit *either.



you must be a republican


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Sorry...an anti-war website lacks credibility...there is nothing in the MSM, Armed Forces Times and one of the signatories of that letter wasn't even at the scene of the incident.  This is just another scam to get some publicity for the anti-war movement.




You're a pure fuxxing hypocrite. You had no problem when bitches cited bowlshit sources like gawker and jawa but you want to ignore this.  Grow up you whiny ****.  Closing your eyes and ears don't changed what happened or what will happen.  You also just proved you don't give a fuk about Vets.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> These guys are not the men from the video:
> 
> Adopt Resistance: Iraq Veteran, Josh Steiber, walks and bikes across the country listening, learning and sharing his evolvement with all who will listen.




Try to pay attention.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2010)

What a crap thread.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry...an anti-war website lacks credibility...there is nothing in the MSM, Armed Forces Times and one of the signatories of that letter wasn't even at the scene of the incident.  This is just another scam to get some publicity for the anti-war movement.
> ...



No proof as usual....I rely on Army reports....they trump all....you lose again.


----------



## Reasoning (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I loled in RL


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are not the men from the video:
> ...


Try to make sense.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

Reasoning said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Well...goody for you...now step back into reality and realize that this has nothing to do with your ridiculous anti-war thread....toke up stoner!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are not the men from the video:
> ...



Really? It seems to me that you are the one having trouble keeping up.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

CrimsonWhite said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...




Thass because you focus too much on me personally instead of the topics.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...




You rely on any source that says what you are looking for.  While driving through Kansas in 2004 you saw a sign that read "Wichita Motorcycle Dealership" and immediately called Fox claiming you found WMD.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...




Did you read the letter?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



So, help me out here.

What are you trying to deny? That the letter was written by soldiers? That a gunship opened fire on civilians?

Instead of blindly attacking the source, why don't you point out what's factually incorrect?


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Here is the order of denial:

1.  The letter is fake.  When it is prove true:

2.  The letter was not written by soldiers. When it is prove true:

3.  The letter was not written by Vets who were in Iraq.  When it is prove true:

4.  The Vets were not in that Unit.  When it is prove true:

5.  They lied anyways......


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Did you read the link?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



I did read the letter, and the link.

The letter states that Josh was NOT present at the event in question, but the other man, Ethan, was.

Your link doesn't really make a point.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Did you read the ingredients?


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

Letter to Iraq


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



30 second rule...why don't you try reading the entire thread instead of sticking your foot in your mouth there genius.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Letter to Iraq



Sorry dingleberry...it's still an anti-war website favored by traitors like you.  The site has ZERO credibility...like you...and one of the signatories of that letter wasn't even involved in the incident.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I did read the whole thread. And you've yet to make a point, other than to attack the source.

What was incorrect about the OP?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Letter to Iraq
> ...



So you deny that the letter was written by soldiers?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



One soldier is apologizing for something he didn't even do!!!  What's so hard to understand about that?  If what they did was wrong WHY AREN'T THERE ANY CHARGES FILED?  Ever think about that?  If these soldiers did this on a daily basis like they claim WHAY AREN'T ANTI-WAR ASS CLOWNS CALLING FOR THEIR TRIALS FOR WAR CRIMES!!!???


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2010)

The thread title says the letter was written by the soldiers who were in the video.

It's not.

Lie and fail.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Is this what you call critical thinking?  Putting words in people's mouths that they never said?  No wonder...with people like you voting...that this country is so fucked up right now.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> The thread title says the letter was written by the soldiers who were in the video.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Lie and fail.



One of them was. The letter clearly states that.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I'm trying to understand what the fuck your point is.

What is your problem with the OP?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> The thread title says the letter was written by the soldiers who were in the video.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Lie and fail.



Thankyou!!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a lie.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It's a goddam LIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> It's a lie.



Fine, whatever. I didn't write the OP.

One of the soldiers who wrote the letter was in the video. The other was not.

Now that we're past the TITLE of the thread, what's the issue?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



The "LIE" that only one of the soldiers was in the video, not both of them?

So that's your only problem with the OP?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



One soldier is apologizing for something he didn't even do!!! What's so hard to understand about that? If what they did was wrong WHY AREN'T THERE ANY CHARGES FILED? Ever think about that? If these soldiers did this on a daily basis like they claim WHY AREN'T ANTI-WAR ASS CLOWNS CALLING FOR THEIR TRIALS FOR WAR CRIMES!!!???


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2010)

Because it's a lie.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...




I'll slow it down for you:

What.... Is... Your... Point...?

No one is claiming anything that you just posted. The claims are as follows:

A gunship opened fire on a bunch of civilian journalists.

Then opened fire on rescue vehicles, including vehicles with children in them.

A soldier who was there, and another soldier who was not there wrote a letter apologizing for it.


Now, let's get back to the point. Are any of the things I just stated not true?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Because it's a lie.



Is your talking points record skipping?

What, aside from the OP title, is a LIE?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 17, 2010)

The OP being a lie is a pretty big thing.

Subsequently, you can't trust the veracity of anything else that's posted.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Let me slow it down for you....Point 1...the helo opened fire on armed insurgents as the video shows.
The helo opened fire on a vehicle that came in to pick up the pieces of the insurgents along with their weapons.
A soldier who was there claims he did stuff like this every day!!!!  Kill kids!!!  Kill journalists!!!

You ignore that??!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



So now you're claiming that the people in the video were "armed insurgents" and not Reuters journalists?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The video and the Army reports CLEARLY state who was there and what weapons they were in possession of.  The fact that there were Reuters journalists among them makes NO DIFFERENCE!!!  When you are in a free fire zone carrying weapons and you drag journalists in to "cover your story" you exercised poor judgement.  The journalists exercised poor judgement and were responsible for their own deaths.  If they weren't trying to get an anti-American story they would have never went into that area and associated with armed insurgents who were carrying AK47's and an RPG launcher....in a weapons free zone.  What's your opinion of the family member or friend, WHO JUST WITNESSED THE DEATH OF SEVERAL PEOPLE JUST MINUTES EARLIER, who brought his kids into that area?


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 17, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> The OP being a lie is a pretty big thing.
> 
> Subsequently, you can't trust the veracity of anything else that's posted.




The title is misleading as only one was actually on scene but both were in the same company for the unit in the video.  The op itself is not a lie.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



There are no "armed insurgents" in the video. No one carrying AKs or RPGs. No shots were fired, aside from the apaches.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Oh yes there were.  You aren't seriously suggesting that the pilot and weapo committed murder are you?  If so you are an outright liar!!!!  The weapons are visible, were found on sight by ground troops and verified.  Your choice to ignore facts in evidence here makes you look like a complete dumb ass.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Back that up.

No weapons are seen in the video. Please back up your statement with links.

And no, I'm not accusing our troops of murder. Collateral damage happens, and so do mistakes.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You made the claim that there were NO WEAPONS...back it up.  I've watched that video several times and arrive at the same conclusion...there are VISIBLE weapons in the possession of the insurgents.  I don't have to post another link to the video in question....you have to prove to me that there were no weapons and the preponderance of the evidence says you will FAIL.  The journalists, all 2 of them were quite foolish to be in their company while the insurgents were armed.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I watched the video, and there were no weapons.

You have claimed that the army's report said that guns were recovered.

I have not been able to find this "report".

What "preponderance of the evidence" would you be talking about? The video that has no visible weapons in it? These imaginary army reports?

The fact of the matter is, all of the evidence that I've seen, from the testimony of people present (the letter in this thread), every reference I've seen online, and the video itself seem to point against you.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Just because you don't see the weapons in the video doesn't mean they aren't there.  First of all you are NOT a pilot, you are NOT a weapo on an AH 64 helicopter and your UNQUALIFIED analysis of the video is obviously incorrect.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 17, 2010)

First off I saw at least 2 AK's in the video. I could not positively identify an RPG, but one of the troops on the ground did so.

Second. This letter was signed (probably not written) by two young E4's who did their time and got out. Not real experienced troops but my salute to them for serving in such troubled times. Now they need to stop playing Hanoi Jane.



> From our own experiences, and the experiences of other veterans we have talked to, we know that the acts depicted in this video are everyday occurrences of this war: this is the nature of how U.S.-led wars are carried out in this region.



Bullshit (Yes Bentlight that's how you spell it.) This was not an everyday occurrence or there would be no reporters left



> We acknowledge our part in the deaths and injuries of your loved ones as we tell Americans what we were trained to do and what we carried out in the name of "god and country". The soldier in the video said that your husband shouldn't have brought your children to battle, but we are acknowledging our responsibility for bringing the battle to your neighborhood, and to your family.



More Bullshit, No one told those troops they were there in the name of God and Country.



> More and more Americans are taking responsibility for what was done in our name.



No we are not.



> Our government may ignore you, concerned more with its public image.



Our fearsome leader Obama will be more than happy to find someone new to apologize to.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





You're a sik fuk.  You're actually glad the journalists were killed based on your fantasy they were trying to get an "anti American" story.  Is there any fantasy you won't invent to suit your needs you dishonest cocksucking bitch?


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> First off I saw at least 2 AK's in the video. I could not positively identify an RPG, but one of the troops on the ground did so.
> 
> Second. This letter was signed (probably not written) by two young E4's who did their time and got out. Not real experienced troops but my salute to them for serving in such troubled times. Now they need to stop playing Hanoi Jane.
> 
> ...




You saw two AK's?  You can't see the side of a barn.  But let's go with your two guns.....that means there were about 8 unarmed civilians so you just admitted the pilots killed unarmed civilians.  What else is there to say other than your predictable whiny spin?


Eta:  I spell it "bowlshit" because you Nationalists will stick your spoons in any bowl of shit and eat it if it's what you want to consume to defend your fantasies.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Thass strange.  Ollie, you, radioasswipe, and crimsonbitch are not pilots so doesn't that make all of you unqualified to analyze the video?

Not only are there no weapons visible in the video but the guys are milling around in a very casual manner doing nothing but talking and making absolutely no hostile moves.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Http://www2.centcom.mil/sites/foia/...nd Brigade Combat Team 15-6 Investigation.pdf

The funny part is it is an edited version of the 15-6 Report but nobody is whining about an edited version being released.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 18, 2010)

From the 15-6

b. 0620:07 Z (Exhibit B photo) Two individuals are seen openly displaying a RPG and an AKM, while a third individual carries what appears to be a RPG round.

g. 0631:53Z (Exhibit G Photo) The first elements of Bravo Company, 2-16 infantry arrive on scene and begin to secure the area. They discover two RPGs and an AK-47 or AKM among the group of insurgents clustered near the wall.


I will believe the official report.....


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> From the 15-6
> 
> b. 0620:07 Z (Exhibit B photo) Two individuals are seen openly displaying a RPG and an AKM, while a third individual carries what appears to be a RPG round.
> 
> ...



How do those times line up with the times from the apache videos?  Do you realize you are providing evidence that unarmed civilians were killed?


----------



## Douger (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sure those families feel a whole lot better now.

Dear Mohammed. I was having a very bad day that day, I got my dick caught in my zipper. I'm sorry about getting pissed off and wiping your whole family out with rockets at your daughter wedding.
Have a nice day.
G.I.Jarhead


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Except you...it looks like you just provided more facts that every single thing you posted is your own little fantasy cooked up in your warped mind.  Get back on your meds psycho...we don't need you going around Boston strangling white males and leaving "I hate PP" carved into their chests....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > From the 15-6
> ...



You do realize that you are a psychotic bitch who's been pwned time after time on this thread right?


----------



## nraforlife (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Sorry...an anti-war website lacks credibility...............



Why?????

The only proper and reasonable point of disputation is were these men members of the unit in question at the time of the event and are they speaking objective truth about said events?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry...an anti-war website lacks credibility...............
> ...



Wrong.  The only proper points of disputation are were both men in fact present at the scene when the incident happened and could they objectively speak about the incident WITHOUT being exploited by the anti war movement.

To both...the answers are NO!!!!


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...




One of them was on scene.  All you are doing is proving my predictions correct.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > nraforlife said:
> ...



and one was not...all you are doing is proving my POINTS correct.  Thank you.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...




You haven't made any points.  All you have done is whine.


----------



## nraforlife (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> .........................
> ................could they objectively speak about the incident WITHOUT being exploited by the anti war movement.
> 
> ..............................




Sooooo it would be OK with you if they were exploited by Pro-war activists, eh?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > .........................
> ...



Your critical thinking skills are a failure.  Name one pro war activist group.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

That is why PP is such a joke and probably a freudian slip on choosing those initials......


----------



## nraforlife (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Certainly Hannity Forums would qualify.

Regardless though why didn't you just answer the question rather than divert, eh?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> That is why PP is such a joke and probably a freudian slip on choosing those initials......



Whatsa matter....can't debate?  You're such a whiny ass bitch....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > nraforlife said:
> ...



Wrong.  Try again.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > That is why PP is such a joke and probably a freudian slip on choosing those initials......
> ...





Lol......yep.  You got me.  Do you have anything to actually say about these Vets offering their apologies?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



They are entitled to make any statement they want.  That doesn't mean I have to agree with it...but when you have their statements exploited by a partisan anti war website it makes one wonder what their motivations are...especially since this alleged letter has received ZERO coverage in the MSM...MSNBC and Olberman won't even touch it...that's quite telling.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...




Of course you are a sheep so if it isn't in the msm that means it's not happening or valid.  DACORB already approved Justin's petition after almost a year of investigating.  Why try to make the Vets sound like victims in referencing the anti War movement?  Are you aware of the roles played by Vets in the anti War movement?  Of course not....if the msm doesn't cover it you are ignorant of it happening.  You don't give a fuk about Vets you punk.  All you care about is defending your pro war bowlshit.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



OK Code Pink cocksucker....all I know is if you admit to committing genocide on a daily basis like these 2 soldiers did and you give them a free pass...you're a goddam freak!!!!!


----------



## Oscar Wao (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


Because the Media is corporate-owned...they only cover certain stuff.  

Ever hear of "alternative" media?  It's pretty cool.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2010)

And not subject to the same ethical considerations that other media outlets are.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Apr 18, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> And not subject to the same ethical considerations that other media outlets are.


You think CNN, MSDNC, FAUX, et al. care about ethical reporting?!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Apr 18, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > And not subject to the same ethical considerations that other media outlets are.
> ...



They have more ethics than CBS and PrisonPlanet!


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Apr 18, 2010)

Reasoning said:


> _*AN OPEN LETTER OF RECONCILIATION & RESPONSIBILITY TO THE IRAQI PEOPLE*_
> 
> _From Current and Former Members of the U.S. Military_
> 
> ...


 
The Coolest part of this post is how easy it is to dismiss, because of the signature wherein the idiot in question confuses the detention of those seized in war, and those arrested through the criminal justice system.

There seems to be no end to the depth of idiocy you people are willing to admit to...


----------



## Oscar Wao (Apr 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Oh, man...wow.  I never thought I'd see the day a neo-con endorsed the liberal facets of the media!


----------



## nraforlife (Apr 19, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Fool you have wasted enough of my time.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 19, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Oscar Wao said:
> ...




Isn't it a cool tool?  If the msm reports it and they don't like the story they say it's bullshit because the msm is liberal.  If something isn't reported in the msm then it didn't happen.  Unless of course it's talking about people getting beat up for wearing sarah palin buttons......

I predicted how PP and other punks would ignore the letter because they are that predictable and after it has all been verified they will whine that these Vets were brainwashed by liberal kool aid and forced to write the letter and forced to speak out against the occupations.  Remember, that isn't a camera....it's an rpg!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2010)

15-6 showed that there was indeed a RPG among other weapons found.


Too bad, so sad. 


And these young troops did not write this letter, they signed it, some code pink type lawyer wrote it.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 15-6 showed that there was indeed a RPG among other weapons found.
> 
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
> ...




How do you know they didn't write it?  Even if they got help what difference does it make since they signed it?
  Bush didn't write his speeches but I bet you never whined he didn't write them.  Did you? (we know the answer)

As I said....do the painfully predictable and ignore the fact the pilots killed unarmed civilians.  Damn bitch, you take my orders very well!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 15-6 showed that there was indeed a RPG among other weapons found.
> ...



Please continue to ignore the 15-6. It makes you look so pitifully stupid. 

And you don't order shit;  except maybe more fries.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Apr 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 15-6 showed that there was indeed a RPG among other weapons found.
> ...


 

Well killing unarmed civilians is always a tragedy...  In the case where it happens as a result of US actions, it is a result of a mistake; an error in judgment, where those innocent civilians are mistaken for the _innocent civilians_ who have declared war on the US.  

Now this in contrast to the innocent civilians who THE ENEMY OF THE US; _innocent civilians_ themselves, kill... intentionally target... 

And this ya see is why the Geneva Conventions and the international rules of war have outlawed terrorism; its the REASON why terrorism is not a legitimate tool of war; because it brings just this kind of hell to the civilian population.  

Yet we saw above, the newby who is lamenting 'indefinite detainment'... who is crying about the rights of the innocent civilians... providing precisely the wedge; the aid and comfort to the illegal combatants... those INNOCENT CIVILIANS OF TERRORISM!


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 19, 2010)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




This has absolutely nothing to do with....anything.  It's soundbite gibberish.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I haven't ignored the redacted report at all......

Do you stand by your accusation the Soldiers didn't write the letter?  Do you think so little of our Soldiers that they couldn't write the letter?  Or are you just whining like the coward principles you have lived your entire life by?


----------



## Nonelitist (Apr 19, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...





Yes... many things are untrue.

They were armed.  

The pilots had no idea that scumbag animals brought their children to a battle.

Not a rescue vehicle.  To be a rescue vehicle you must be marked as such.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Have i ever backtracked on any statement I make? I do not believe that they wrote that letter, at least not without some very strict guidance from some operation pink lawyer type. 

And now you are calling the principals of the Non Commissioned Officer cowardly? My oh my you are such a big brave cyber warrior idiot.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




You don't follow any NCO principles you simple fuxxing bitch.  All you do is make claims you can't support then accuse anyone who disagrees with you of being anti American.  You don't know the first thing what it means to be an American.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You do have a mental problem. I suggest some serious professional help. Now you not only attack my principals but you have the idiocy to attack my Americanism? You are truly a total fucking idiot. 
I will not argue my patriotism with you. You haven't earned the right to even address the issue.  Now get off Mommies computer before you break something.


----------



## CurveLight (Apr 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thanks for proving you don't know the first thing what it means to be an American.

(Also try to learn the difference between principals and principles)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Isn't that like getting matter and anti-matter to merge?


----------

